# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen

## esther1997

hoi
ik ben 13 jaar en ben veel te dik :EEK!:  ik wil graag afvallen en daardoor heb ik dus een pposje helemaal geen ochtend en middag gegeten. daar be ik nu meegestopt ik kan gewoon niet van alle lekkers afblijven hebben jullie tips voor mij? :Smile:  ik denk weleens over laxeerpillen maar ik weet niet waar je ze kunt kopen? hebben jullie tips om ook gewoon aftevallen?

----------


## dotito

Je moet gewoon gezond eten 3 maaltijden en 2 tussendoortjes,en zeker geen maaltijden overslaan.

Fruit,groenten,vezels,weinig gefritruurde dingen,weinig snoepen,goede vetten zoals olijfolie enz....

1/5 liter water drinken 

De reden dat je vijf x per dag moet eten is dat dan je metabolisme dan in werking blijft,en zo val je beter af.

Je moet zien dat ge beweging hebt minstens 30 min per dag.

En wat betreft die laxeer-middelen haal dat maar uit je hoofdje,dat is voor niets goed.Daar maak je je darmen mee kapot,en je verliest daar zeker geen kilo's/vetten mee.

Do

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Esther,

Ik ben momenteel ook bezig met afvallen, maar wel op een drastische manier. Ik volg het Cambridge Dieet. Het werkt wel (7.5kg in de eerste 2 weken) maar ik weet niet of dat al op jeugdige leeftijd mag.
En nee laxeer middelen zijn geen oplossing. Probeer de koolhydraten eens te laten staan (minderen) , veel water drinken en geen tussendoortjes

----------


## Perfectness

Beste dames en heren,


Heeft u ook zoveel moeite met afvallen? Hier heeft u de mogelijkheid om snel af te vallen en u kunt gewoon blijven eten wat u wilt.

Pure fat three days pakt namelijk de probleemzones aan waar de meeste vet in is opgeslagen, deze word door middel van de afslankpillen in zijn geheel verbrand en u verliest veel gewicht. Zelf verloor ik 12 kilo gewicht in 17 dagen en wil ik het jullie net zo makkelijk maken  :Wink: 

Alle voordelen op een rij:
- De inhoud bevat 20 capsules per doosje ( 1 hele kuur)
- Minstens 10 kilo afvallen in 2 weken
- Blijven eten wat je gewend bent
- Meer energie
- Homeopatische capsules
- Verbrand de vet op de moeilijkste probleem zones


De pillen kunnen worden opgehaald in Amsterdam maar ik kan ze natuurlijk ook opsturen, de verzendkosten van 0,92 euro zijn voor eigen rekening.


Voor meer informatie kunt u mij mailen naar [email protected] of bellen naar 06-39771500

----------


## loesdewater

Misschien kan Acai-bessen je helpen? 
Maar absoluut geen Laxeermiddel gebruiken, dat is gewoon niet goed voor je!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ester1997: Hoe gaat het nu eigenlijk met jou? ben je echt te zwaar òf denk je dat je moet afvallen....jonge mensen moeten absoluut geen pillen slikken om af te vallen...ik heb jaren met een dieetiste gewerkt en er veel van geleerd...."normaal eten" is het beste!!!! èn bewegen....wandelen, fietsen, zwemmen of wat je leuk vindt...

Dodito heeft een goed advies..gewoon 3x daags eten en veel drinken zoals water, thee, en een enkele vruchtensap....fruit kun je eten, en ontbijtkoek kun je ook gerust een plak van eten...momenteel is er in Nederland een progamma op tv van ouders en hun kinderen die allemaal moeten afvallen....misschien een tip om eens te kijken? succes ermee....
Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------

